# meat slicer



## lathrop (Dec 17, 2017)

I am looking to buy a cheap meat slicer. And am looking for recommendations.  My most common use is to slice hard salami. The salami that I buy is truly hard.


----------



## johnmeyer (Dec 17, 2017)

Search these forums for "Chef's Choice." There are at least 2-3 threads within the last 18 months.


----------



## old sarge (Dec 17, 2017)

A sharp knife is about as cheap as you can get.  Beyond that, I would look for something with a good warranty.  Weston, LEM, and of course the models from Chef's Choice are good starting places.  Going cheap often begets problems.


----------



## johnmeyer (Dec 17, 2017)

Some threads to read:

https://smokingmeatforums.com/threads/slicer-chefs-choice-610-vs-615.270551/

https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/looking-for-a-meat-slicer-urgently.251595/

https://smokingmeatforums.com/threads/slicer-recommendations.257470/


----------



## tallbm (Dec 17, 2017)

I moved to using the Chef's Choice 615 with the smooth blade.  I highly recommend it for the fact that it works well and is MUCH easier to clean then other options.


----------



## GaryHibbert (Dec 17, 2017)

I went cheap.  After using the slicer twice, I'm now looking for a better one.  Believe me, cheap often ends up costing more.
Gary


----------



## lathrop (Dec 17, 2017)

old sarge said:


> A sharp knife is about as cheap as you can get.  Beyond that, I would look for something with a good warranty.  Weston, LEM, and of course the models from Chef's Choice are good starting places.  Going cheap often begets problems.


I AM CURRENTLY USING THE SHARP KNIFE APPROACH. i WOULD LIKE SOMETHING THAT WILL GIVE REALLY THIN SLICES. NOTICED tHAT i CAN GET REFURBED WAREINGS ON LINE AND THAT THEY PROVIDE PARTS. HAS ANY ONE USED ONE. tHERE ARE SOME OLD LINE CO. NAMES STILL AROUND.


----------



## lathrop (Dec 25, 2017)

I ordered a Waring "factory Refurb" The feed slide was really sticky. and the blade wobbled a bit. I oiled the slide and it worked OK not perfect. I slice some hard salami and it does Ok. not great.


----------



## billyj571 (Jan 13, 2018)

Cabelas has a sale going on warranty for life.


----------

